# What are the dimensions of a standard shirt board? What inks for dark shirts and other newbie questions :)



## padfoots (Jan 17, 2010)

Before reading take note that I'm asking these questions to make my own equipment or have them made with the help of my carpenter. No one sells automated printers or those cool revolving things that hold frames here. If I buy those things, I have to have them shipped to my country first! So here goes:

What are the dimensions of a standard shirt board?

What are the dimensions of a standard silkscreen frame? Is it better if I make them so they fit with each other?

What are the kinds of ink I should be looking for if I plan on screen printing on both light and dark shirts? Acrylic? Water-based? Fabric paint? Any recommended brands? Preferrably paint/ink that air dries or I can dry with a hairdryer, some other common household item, or a home built system.

Unfiltered UV Blacklights or Grower lights? What do you recommend?


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know the specific answers to your questions, but there is a ton of fantastic information already here on the forum. If you use the search tool and look for threads that have already discussed the things you are looking for I bet you will find just about all the answers you are looking for.

Also, you might look at complete shop packages from some of the major suppliers to find out shirt platen sizes, screen sizes and things like that. Even though you are not going to buy from them, the info on what is in the shop package will be there including the sizes of the platens and screens. Try Ryonet's website for that info, I think you will find they have all that type of information about the sizes: http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Novice trivia questions*



padfoots said:


> What are the dimensions of a standard shirt board?
> 
> What are the dimensions of a standard silkscreen frame? Is it better if I make them so they fit with each other?
> 
> ...


A common adult platen is 16 inches wide, but most people don't have a chest that can display a 15 inch design.

Light & dark shirts require different printing styles. This you should buy in your country.

Not grow lights, yes to "BL" blacklight designed to emit UV-A energy stencils require.


*Buy the book*
Go to How To Publishing - How To Publishing & buy "How To Print T-Shirts for Fun & Profit".

Where do you live?


----------



## padfoots (Jan 17, 2010)

I live in Cebu City, Philippines. Not only will it be expensive to buy equipment, and have it shipped, who'll fix it when it's broken? And only God knows what customs will charge me. They tend to overcharge because they're corrupt a-holes 

I'll go around and see what ink/paint brands are available and ask what people would recommend. I went to 2 printing companies and they both use this japanese brand that makes water-based paint. It's cheap but I felt the shirt prints and they're rough... I don't know if it's the paint they use or because I see all these machines that make sure your frame is not all directly flat on your shirt but they just place the frame right on the shirt when printing.

Will the way you print affect how rough the print is? Or is it just bad paint?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

There are plenty of posts from other printers in The Philippines & Cebu City. Search this forum for "Cebu" or "The Philippines" for study.

*Only one of many*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t44440.html#post263902


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

RichardGreaves said:


> There are plenty of posts from other printers in The Philippines & Cebu City. Search this forum for "Cebu" or "The Philippines" for study.
> 
> *Only one of many*
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t44440.html#post263902


To piggyback off of what Richard said, there's whole "Asia" section of the forum where many of the threads have helpful resources and tips for folks in the Philippines:

Asia - T-Shirt Forums


----------

